
Cryptokitties Raises $12M from USV, Andereessen Horowitz - TaylorGood
http://www.businessinsider.com/cryptokitties-raises-12-million-from-andreessen-horowitz-2018-3
======
sho
If this didn't convince you that VCs are, in fact, not smarter than you,
nothing will.

I actually had a bit of respect for a16z before this. Well, not anymore.

"The Hard Thing About Hard Things" \- the hard thing is going to be listening
to a word you say after you invested USD$12m into _Cryptokitties_

------
bb88
TL;DR

Can't read this. It's behind a paywall.

~~~
TaylorGood
Really? I see the entire article. Here are key points:

 _The funding is led by Fred Wilson at Union Square Ventures and Chris Dixon
at Andreessen Horowitz.

Cryptokitties launched in November 2017 as a project inside of Axiom Zen, a
Vancouver-based studio. With its series A, Cryptokitties will spin off into
its own company.

Roham Gharegozlou, CEO of both Axiom Zen and Cryptokitties, said he has about
20 employees focusing on the kitties and plans to use the funds to grow his
team, including by adding roles for artists and content creators._

Edit: I received paywall after refreshing window. Article goes on to say most
expensive cats are listed around $55m

